# Schwinn Aerocycle



## Val (Jun 13, 2018)

Sold!  
This awesome bike has a new owner now.  Thanks to all of the helpful people on this site.  







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 13, 2018)

thanks for sharing it with us Val...great bike


----------



## spoker (Jun 13, 2018)

now we can start a deal about who got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 13, 2018)

Glad to hear you've found that wonderful old bicycle a new home.
Thanks for putting up with all of us old bike freaks, and keeping your good sense of humor throughout the process.
There's a few of us here, that will be eating some Crow for breakfast this morning. Lol!


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## gkeep (Jun 13, 2018)

Always great to see a piece of history saved and preserved for the future!


----------



## schwinnderella (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for posting the sale. Anyone here think they owe Val an apology?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 13, 2018)

The above pic _could_ be Photoshopped you know...


----------



## stoney (Jun 13, 2018)

Glad the Aerocycle sold, hopefully to a member here. If not, hopefully it has a deserving home. I will throw out any apology to Val. Sometimes we bicycle geeks get all worked up over a pretty bicycle not just a pretty face. Congrats to both seller and buyer.


----------



## Val (Jun 13, 2018)

I’m real... I swear 
All good.  I learned a lot and I’m so happy that this bike will be treasured.
No hurt feelings. I was kind of a moron trying to figure all of this out.  Glad that people can be so passionate about these bikes, which are really works of art.  I think that is a beautiful thing.  Keep being experts in this arena.  It’s great to see such knowledge (and still laugh so hard at some of the comments at the same time)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 13, 2018)

Val said:


> View attachment 823445
> 
> I’m real... I swear
> All good.  I learned a lot and I’m so happy that this bike will be treasured.
> ...



Just kidding Val. Thanks for joining and making the bike available to The Cabe. Sorry about the rough welcome, but we've had our share of scammers in the past. Sometimes something too good to be true...is. Glad this worked out for all involved! Mike


----------



## stezell (Jun 13, 2018)

No wonder there are so many single people in this hobby. Congrats to Val and the new owner whoever they might be.

V/r,
Sean


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 13, 2018)

Glad to see this was real and not a scam, but my grandpa said “don’t believe anything you hear and only half of what you see.”


----------



## Oilit (Jun 13, 2018)

So was your friend pleased with the price? And do they have any more interesting old bikes?


----------



## Val (Jun 14, 2018)

I do have some other bikes I will be posting soon.  And some bike seats etc.  I think one is a motorcycle seat.  Anyway, I need to do some research and go through giant piles of stuff to get to them.  So stay tuned over the next few weeks.  And FYI, the bike sold for $10k, my original asking price and I got a 20% cut, so I was happy with that [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Jun 14, 2018)

Congrats, looking forward to seeing more bike dork goodies.


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 14, 2018)

Are you single?
A woman with money is pretty attractive to me!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 14, 2018)

charnleybob said:


> Are you single?
> A woman with money is pretty attractive to me!



A woman with big... piles of bike junk is attractive to me.  I was wondering the same thing but looks like she's got a ring...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2018)

*                   CREEP ALERT*

*


*


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 15, 2018)

Lol.thats great! Pretty funny.the fact you put up with these guys crap and kept coming back, and with a sense of humor, proves your a kool chic! I think you made some friends here! Keep your finds coming, we enjoy it.the comedy is a bonus.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> Lol.thats great! Pretty funny.the fact you put up with these guys crap and kept coming back, and with a sense of humor, proves your a kool chic! I think you made some friends here! Keep your finds coming, we enjoy it.the comedy is a bonus.



Actually I think it was us who put up with the crap. The rules are pretty simple--especially when they are sent to you and you still ignore them. If you're gonna sell post a pic, location, and put a price on it. Don't list it then pull the rug and jack the price--that's crap. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 15, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Actually I think it was us who put up with the crap. The rules are pretty simple--especially when they are sent to you and you still ignore them. If you're gonna sell post a pic, location, and put a price on it. Don't list it then pull the rug and jack the price--that's crap. V/r Shawn




Not saying I agree or disagree with you Shawn, but consider this. Below are two direct quotes from Val, from the other thread. 
From the first sentence I copied, it seems to me that the 10k was not necessarily the price, but it might be, pending feedback or advice. Yes, that is technically against the rules, and the bike should not have been posted until a price was decided on. It would seem that the 18k was decided on, after receiving "sound" (bad) advice, and that number was negotiable. Now take into consideration, a "newbie" that probably got an overwhelming flood of private messages, on top of 8 or so pages of comments on her post. Between the scam accusations and the amount of attention the bike got, she had a lot on her plate. Now she knows how things work here, and said she has other bikes to post, lets give her another chance. 

On another note, to my knowledge, there is nothing in the rules that states you can't raise the price of your item. At the top it just says "Please make sure your location and price are included." While many people would frown upon it, I don't believe it is against the rules.  Now, if an item is priced, and a deal is made with someone then that price should be honored by the seller no matter what, even if someone else offers more, but I don't think that was the case here. 
On the other hand, I think if someone posts a bike for let's say a couple hundred bucks, and it's a $5000 bike, we should be honest and educate them and give them the opportunity to change the price, rather than take advantage of their lack of knowledge, and force them to leave all that money on the table for someone else. 

_From looking at other posts it seems that $10k is about right fir asking price, but any feedback or advice would be greatly appreciated._

_After tons of offers and messages, I’m going say $18,000 due to some sound advice I have received. And if I don’t get that amount, I will lower it from there._


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2018)

This is why I advocate for the mods to _immediately _delete any post in the for sale section not conforming to the rules. They can PM the OP and let them know that without a price, pic, location the ad can not be reposted. This should go for _any  _ad whether it be a Sears Free Spirit or a Bluebird. Seems to me when its one of the 'big' ones the mods are more reluctant to delete. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Val (Jun 16, 2018)

100% my fault.
I admit that.  Did not read even one sentence of the rules which was just completely stupid. I was looking for advice and then I just got all overwhelmed with everything and I just went with the person who made everything super easy because the thought of shipping something so valuable had me in a total panic. 
So I understand why you would be annoyed. I am sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 16, 2018)

No need to apologize, Val - you're good.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 16, 2018)

Val said:


> 100% my fault.
> I admit that.  Did not read even one sentence of the rules which was just completely stupid. I was looking for advice and then I just got all overwhelmed with everything and I just went with the person who made everything super easy because the thought of shipping something so valuable had me in a total panic.
> So I understand why you would be annoyed. I am sorry
> 
> ...



O give val a pass she did not know any better and she is a good looking girl


----------



## The kickstand kid (Jun 16, 2018)

cool bike


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 16, 2018)

Since everyone else put their two cents in here, im gonna too.let me start out by saying im not trying to pick a fight or single anyone out.after following this and other similar threads ive seen people getting bent out of shape, calling names and straight pickin fights with people they have never met nor delt with.giving and standing by your opinion is one thing, but some people just take it to far.i think that everyone needs to remember that this is a hobby.its supposed to be fun and relaxing. Lets be nice to the newcomers. A lot of you guys have lots of knowledge and experience in this hobby not to mention nice bikes.dont chase off people that dont know anything about bikes.i dont know, maybe its different in other parts of the country. Out here in socal where im from, we ride em and collect em together. I ride with lots nice folks that own and ride 10 to 20k plus bikes with people on 200 to 1000 dollar bikes just the same.and definitely don't stress over it.so lets keep it fun, let the mods be mods.if you have an issue, pm a mod.dont make all of us see you lose your kool cause you couldn't buy something or someone is wrong.its gonna be ok,pm them and argue in private. And to end this, if this upsets you and you think its ok for a man to fight with a girl over a bicycle on an open online forum, you should consider a different hobby and hopefully dont have a stressful job.enjoy the ride guys! Bird.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 17, 2018)

Don't take life too seriously...Youll never make it out alive!


----------

